# Bind9 Installation and Configuration Step by Step Guide is Wanted :(



## ulas (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I have installed bind9. but I cant get working.
It rejects queries.

it returns 
RCODE 5 - Query Refused

I got this message from http://www.simpledns.com/lookup.aspx

In fact I dont know how can I test why bind9 does not work properly.

can some one shareknowledge about bind9 and latest developments?

I want t configure my dns server for multidomains support. I want to use it for my domains on my vps server.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 23, 2011)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-dns.html and/or buy the famed BIND book from the O'Reilly series. This is a way too big and general topic for these Forurms, really, and there is nothing really specifically FreeBSD about it.


----------



## ulas (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes I understand. I did everything. but I does not respond  it rejects. Someone can give an example for master DNS server with multiple domain support. I did everything but I couldn't do this. Everything seems ok but it does not work. I also looked Apress book and it also say same thing which I already did I will try unstall and install again.

I just want to ask, I don't remember that did I select the replace bind option on blue config screen. But I setup FreeBSD 8.1 as a minimal installation and I didn't install anything else. In this case, do I have to do replace? Or it is also not installed and I don't need it?

DutchDaemon, Special thanks for you.I look at a lot of posts and you seemed rock star for me  I appreciate it. Thanks a lot.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 24, 2011)

A minimal installation = the base system. And the base system *includes* BIND, so you don't need a port. If you did install the port, you can see the options you used in /var/db/ports/bindXX/options (XX = version-dependent, e.g. bind97).


----------



## ulas (Jan 24, 2011)

minimal installation does not have ports I use portsnapshot command.

Now I have solved DNs problem Thanks for your advise.

but I understand that minimal installation has Bind latest version , are you sure about that If I dont select the ports on setup screen? If you sure , I am suprised because I installed and use it


----------



## SirDice (Jan 24, 2011)

ulas said:
			
		

> but I understand that minimal installation has Bind latest version , are you sure about that If I dont select the ports on setup screen? If you sure , I am suprised because I installed and use it


http://www.freebsd.org/releases/8.1R/relnotes-detailed.html#CONTRIB


----------



## vand777 (Jan 24, 2011)

ulas said:
			
		

> it returns
> RCODE 5 - Query Refused



Did you solve the problem by adding the red lines to your named.conf file?


```
options {
        // All file and path names are relative to the chroot directory,
        // if any, and should be fully qualified.
        directory       "/etc/namedb/working";
        pid-file        "/var/run/named/pid";
        dump-file       "/var/dump/named_dump.db";
        statistics-file "/var/stats/named.stats";
        [color="Red"]recursion yes;
        allow-recursion { any; };[/color]

...
```

P.S. You can replace "any" with exact IPs...


----------

